# Beach Bunny Swimwear show during Merecdes-Benz Fashion Week Swim 2012 at The Raleigh in Miami Beach 15.7.2011 x13



## beachkini (17 Juli 2011)

mehr von kate gibts hier http://www.celebboard.net/fashion-s...im-2012-miami-beach-15-7-2011-x53-update.html


----------

